# Can't open book on Kindle -- anyone else have this problem??



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

While I'm waiting to hear back from Amazon CS, I thought I'd see if you guys have any suggestions.  So far all books have been fine on my Kindle (K2) except for one.  This particular one which I purchased a week or so ago will not open.  I've tried deleting it and re-downloading several times but to no avail.  I get an error message saying it cannot open the book.  So frustrating!  Has anyone had this happen and do you know of a solution?  Otherwise I'll wait to see what CS says.  It's just a regular Amazon Kindle Edition book, nothing strange or unusual.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would guess that there's a serious problem with the book and your money will be refunded.  Which book is it?  Perhaps someone here has also downloaded it.

Betsy


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Betsy,
I know someone on here read it recently.  I had already purchased it and was happy she gave it a good review.  Since she had it, I figured the book must be okay?  But maybe not.  It's called Same Kind of Different as Me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried resetting your Kindle?  Many problems are resolved by a reset.

Betsy


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't because I don't want to lose everything on here.  And that's the only book I'm having a problem with - the others are fine.  sigh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A reset doesn't erase your books, I've reset mine 2 or three times. Here's how to do a reset. Check your manual if you want to be sure!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4494.msg96458.html#msg96458

Betsy


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Betsy, I'll check it out.  I had to do something one other time that I thought was a Reset but it erased everything!  I got the instructions from someone on here - but I'll look at what you just posted as it's probably different.  Thanks!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Try a reset. 

I just purchased the book and was able to open it just fine on Bella.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

How did you download the book? Via whispernet or by computer?

Is there more than one Kindle (or an iPhone) on your account?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Betsy, it worked!!  yay!!!!  Isn't it odd that there was only a problem with one book and a reset fixed it  Amazing. And you're right, I didn't lose a thing.  Whew. 

Luv, I hope you wanted to read that book and didn't buy it just to check it out for me!!!

Y'all are the best.  I always get answers faster on here than from Amazon CS, who often never end up responding to me at all.  Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> How did you download the book? Via whispernet or by computer?
> 
> Is there more than one Kindle (or an iPhone) on your account?


I kept re-downloading it from my Amazon account on the computer, and I only have one Kindle on the account. It's really odd -- one of the great Kindle mysteries or either I just haven't figured it out yet. lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kari said:


> Y'all are the best. I always get answers faster on here than from Amazon CS, who often never end up responding to me at all. Thank you sooooo much!!!


To get quick answers from Amazon, use the "Call Me Now" feature. They, literally, not figuratively, call you NOW. . .whenever your Now is. (It's a little freaky, really.) So make sure you're next to a phone and have your Kindle handy before you click it! 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it helped!  Resets cure many ills.  It's always one of the things I try first when the Kindle stops acting oddly.

Betsy


----------

